# Date Loaf Cake



## Phil (Dec 23, 2007)

I meant to share this with you last year.  It is just too good not to share.  It is very low in calories and fat.  This recipe won 1st place at the State Fair of Texas one year.  It is the recipe of Dr. Robert E. Baker of Dallas.  Enjoy!

1 cup flour
2 rounded teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 pound unbroken pecans
1 pound whole dates
1 cup sugar
4 eggs separated
1 teaspoon vanilla

Preheat oven to 325.  Sift together the flour, baking powder and salt.  Mix thoroughly with nuts and dates.  Then add sugar and blend.  Beat egg yolks and add to mixture, then fold in stiffly beaten egg whites and vanilla.  Pack into a 9 x 5 x 3 loaf pan lined with greased wax paper.  Bake for 1 hour.


----------



## QSis (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks good, Phil! I bet it would be great sliced and toasted. With cream cheese (had to get that fat in!  )

Thanks for posting it!

Lee


----------



## Phil (Dec 24, 2007)

*Adding more calories...*

Oh, man. It's good with whipped cream, or vanilla ice cream, drizzle powder sugar icing on it, on and on.


----------

